# My 15 inch managuense



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

This fish is nastier than my larger male dovii ever thought to be. He's already broken 3 heaters in a span of 2 months. Time for a titanium! Routine gravel vacs lead to my bleeding hand. I love this A-hole!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

NIce


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

Dr.Zoidberg said:


> NIce










..how big do those get.....thats a bad ass fish...


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

face2006 said:


> NIce










..how big do those get.....thats a bad ass fish...
[/quote]
That's about it for max size. Males can push the 20 inch mark according to some books, but I've never seen one bigger than this in captivity. Thanks guys!


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

thanks for the info...


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Wow, his hugeeee very nice looking jag


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

You have way too many large cichlids... Give some to me..









j/k Never would have guessed a jag to be meaner than a dovii though. But he's a beautiful specimen.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Definately a great looking Managuense with a personality/temperament to match his looks









Do you keep him single or do you have plans to add a female?


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

awesome , jaguars rock


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

jan said:


> Definately a great looking Managuense with a personality/temperament to match his looks :laugh:
> 
> Do you keep him single or do you have plans to add a female?


Single. I wouldn't be able to pay stores around here to take managuense fry. The stores are loaded.

Thanks all


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

yeah- my LFS has a million managuense fry as well- Hey Serrapygo- can you tell me if your big male jags vent is facing foward or backwards? I bought 3 jags all at the same time and 2 of them are only 3" and one is 7" and a mean ass bastard- it has spots and purple and green tints to it so i think he is a male but its vent faces backward...any opinion? Awesome ass jag man!!! by far the best ive seen- cant wait till my mean little jag is a monster like that


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

nice lookin beast you got there pygo!!!!







So how big is it?I have not took the adventure into these guys yet,but with the looks of that guy I might just start!!!!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

deezdrama said:


> yeah- my LFS has a million managuense fry as well- Hey Serrapygo- can you tell me if your big male jags vent is facing foward or backwards? I bought 3 jags all at the same time and 2 of them are only 3" and one is 7" and a mean ass bastard- it has spots and purple and green tints to it so i think he is a male but its vent faces backward...any opinion? Awesome ass jag man!!! by far the best ive seen- cant wait till my mean little jag is a monster like that


Well, I just examined his privates







and I would have to say it's facing forward. The purple and green tints you mention are pretty typical of a male. Most of the females I've seen have a mustard yellow base color with larger and fewer spots. Hope that helps.



> AKSkirmish Posted Today, 07:21 PM
> nice lookin beast you got there pygo!!!! So how big is it?I have not took the adventure into these guys yet,but with the looks of that guy I might just start!!!!


Thanks AK. You should make that venture.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2006)

My Jag was probably my fav. fish, very interesting devils! Nice fish SP


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Damn, very impressive
















My Reds would tear him a new one though, (and after that my dad would beat up yours, as an encore)







:rasp:


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Absolutely stunning jag. How long did it take you to grow him to that size?

And I demand more pictures. I'm sure those pics are doing him any justice.


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

WOW


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Damn, very impressive
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't blow smoke up my ass Jonas. You're reds couldn't tear up wet paper. And my mommy will kick your daddy in the nuts.











> SLANTED Posted Yesterday, 09:47 PM
> Absolutely stunning jag. How long did it take you to grow him to that size?
> 
> And I demand more pictures. I'm sure those pics are doing him any justice


Thanks SLANTED. I pretty much got him at this size. I rescued him from a fish store in the ghetto. He was cowering in the corner of a 55g with a sunken stomach, right next door to a bigger buttikoferi that was hasseling him through the glass. I never imagined he would turn out to be the nastiest fish I ever owned. I would love to give him a crack at that buttikoferi today!









Oh, thanks for the nod guys!


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

i had a manguense x jaguar cichlid :laugh:

he was one bad SOB

yeah i know they are the same


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> Damn, very impressive
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't blow smoke up my ass Jonas. You're reds couldn't tear up wet paper. And my mommy will kick your daddy in the nuts.







[/quote]
Aww man, that was harsh: I told you that in confidence









Still, that's a superb Dovii you got there


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

Judazzz said:


> Damn, very impressive
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't blow smoke up my ass Jonas. You're reds couldn't tear up wet paper. And my mommy will kick your daddy in the nuts.







[/quote]
Aww man, that was harsh: I told you that in confidence









Still, that's a superb Dovii you got there








[/quote]

i thought it was a jaguar


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

Nice looks like mine i will have to measure mine he must e nearly 15" now.


----------



## Kohan Bros. (Aug 24, 2004)

that jag looks f*cking amazing


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

thats a nice mana! 15 inches eh? big old boy! get a full tank shot up man. im dying to see


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

nattereri2000 said:


> thats a nice mana! 15 inches eh? big old boy! get a full tank shot up man. im dying to see


No, cause then everyone will see he's stuffed in a 10 gallon and I'm not up to the redicule.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

haha 10 gallon my ass. he wouldnt look that good in a 10 gallon


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice..so when again are you plannig on sending me the dovii? just give date and time..hehe..


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

VENOM said:


> Aww man, that was harsh: I told you that in confidence
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i thought it was a jaguar
[/quote]

It is


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

psychofish said:


> Aww man, that was harsh: I told you that in confidence
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i thought it was a jaguar
[/quote]

It is
[/quote]
Yeah, nevermind me and my babbling... I guess I better stick to my own expertise


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

thats okay


----------

